# لطعام صحي وشهي نقدم لكم الطباخة الآلية لعمل اشهي الماكولات



## اماني مصطفي (29 مايو 2014)

[FONT=&quot]نقدم لكم الطباخة الألية بالهالوجين 7 فى 1 لعمل جميع انواع الطعام بطريقة صحية وأمنة
بدون دخان ... بدون دهون ... ووقت أقل..
7وظائف فى جهاز واحد...
شواية - قلاية - خبازة - فرن - سخانة - طباخة عادية - طباخة بالبخار.

المواصفات:
--------------
طباخة آلية تعمل بالهالوجين
أزارير التحكم رقمي من أعلى الطباخة
طبخ بدون دخان ولا دهون
زجاج مزدوج من أجل طبخ آمن
مقبض من الجانبين من أجل تشغيل آمن
إناء طبخ غير لاصق من أجل طبخ وتنظيف أسهل
شواية
الكهرباء : 220 - 240 فولت ، 50 / 60 هيرتز ، 1300 وات
بضمان سنة.
فيديو توضيحى لأستخدام القلاية 
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FkraiXjQ7iU[/FONT][FONT=&quot]&[/FONT][FONT=&quot]feature=youtu.be[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
================================
بسعر 575 ريال..

والتوصيل مجانا الى باب المنزل..
اتصل بنا لنصلك الى باب البيت بمكالمة هاتفية ..
================================
تليفون 0598733331 / 0508283782 / 0112661000/ 0565765233
الرياض - البديعة - شارع المدينة المنورة -غرب البديعة مول - بجانب مطعم عمو حمزة[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​


----------

